# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الجدول الصيني لتحديد جنس الجنين

## برنسيسه

السلام عليكم 
من خلال الجدول الصيني لتحديد جنس الجنين نقدر نعرف جنس الجنين وذالك يعتمد على عمر المراه والشهر الي حصل فيه الحمل والصراحه رغم ان كثيييير معارضين عليه الا انه بالفعل اثبت عند كثيييير من الحالات صحته ونسبة صحة الجدول الصيني 99% اما انا فجربته فطلع صحيح وجربت على صديقاتي وايضا صحيح سؤالي ما مدى صحت الجدول الصيني ومن لديها معلومات يااريت تفيدنا ويااريت كل وحده سبق وانجبت تشووف وش الي طلع لها في الجدول وتقول لنا هل هو صحيح والا لاااا وايضا الحوامل والي عملوا اشعه http://www.kenshrin.com/servers/arch...dical/sex.html
هذا رابط الجدول الصيني واتمنى اشوف تفاعلكم بهالموضوع ونتعاون يمكن نقدر نكتشف من خلال تجاربكم مدى صحته

----------


## برنسيسه

ليييييه ياجماعه المنتدى باااارد ؟؟؟!!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المعذره منك خيه
يسلمو على الجدول
ويارب يستفيدو منه الاخوات الامهات
وانتي بعد خبرينا لوزبط معاك
يعطيك العافيه
اعذب التحيات .. شمعه

----------


## برنسيسه

شمعه تحترق مشكوووره حبيبتي على ردك انا ضبط معاي وانتظر البقيه واذا ماايعرفون يحسبون انا حااضره احسب لكم بس نبي رددددددددددددددددددددددد وتجاوب عشان نتاكد من صحته نستفيد

----------


## شــــــــــوق

مرحبا ممكن اعرف كيف طريقة الجدول الصيني ماني فاهمته

----------


## برنسيسه

شوق مثل ما موجود في الرابط الطريقه مررره سهله وهو يعتمد على حساب العمر بالميلادي وحذف الاشهر مثلا اذا كان عمرك 20 و5 شهور ينحسب على انه 20 وحملتي في شهر 2 او اي شهر ميلادي تبحثي اولا عن عمرك في اول عامود وتشوفي الشهر الي حملتي فيه وشوفي وش يطلع 
يالله عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااد انتظر تفاعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*يعطيش الف* 
*عافيه برنسيسة*
*وما زلنا بانتظار*
*جديدك ...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يعطيش ربي العافيه برنسيسه*

*بأنتظار جديدك دائماً*

----------


## م.الفيحاء

*نشكركم على هذه المعلومه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

للأسف خيتو الرابط ما يفتح عندي 

إذا تقدرين تضعينه من جديد 

تسلمي ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## برنسيسه

مشكوورات والله يعطيكم العافيه
امل الظهور اذا ماطلع عندك تقدرين تبحثي في قوقل الجدول الصيني لتحديد جنس الجنين وانشاء الله تلاقينه

----------


## عادل ابو شنب

شكرا لكم

----------


## حوور

مشكوره برنسيسه
بس لاهنتي ابغيك تحسبي تاريخ ميلادي عشان اجرب الجدول
انا من مواليد 1/7/1406هـ

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

يعطيكي ربي العافيه

 على الموضوع خيتو يسلمووو..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مشكوره برنسيسه
> بس لاهنتي ابغيك تحسبي تاريخ ميلادي عشان اجرب الجدول
> انا من مواليد 1/7/1406هـ



*ع ـفواً أُخ ـيهـ ,,,*
*ألمـ تلـاح ـظيـ ,,,*
*أنـ ع ـمر الموضوع تـ ج ـاآوز الثلـاثة أع ـواآمـ ؟!!*
*أيـ ع ـقلـ أنـ تطلبيـ الـآنـ ح ـسـاآبـ تـاآريـ خ ـكـِ ؟!!*




> *10/ جميلـ أنـ يهتمـ الفرد منا بـ بتنشيط مواضيعهـ لكنـ الأجملـ أنـ يتابعها منذ البدايهـ ,,,*
> *و لا يهملها لـ يعود بعد حينـ و ينفضـ غبار أطروحاتهـ على جهود أخوانهـ و أخواتهـ ,,, و يوديـ بـ جهودهمـ إلى الخلفـ و يتصدر القديمـ الجديد ,,, مما يخلـ بـ نظامـ العدلـ ,,,* 
> *و حفاظاً على نظامـ العدلـ فيـ أركانـ صرحنا الشامخـ كافة و فيـ أقساميـ خاصهـ ,,,*
> *مُنعـ رفعـ المواضيعـ القديمهـ تحتـ أيـ ظرفـ منـ الظروفـ و فيـ حالـ حدثـ و تمـ رفعها سـ يتمـ حذفـ الرد و أغلاقـ الموضوعـ ,,,*



*الرج ـاآء الـإلتزاآمـ بـ القواآنينـ ,,,*
*الـإشراآفـ ,,,*

----------

